# So who's going to Notts & Derby?



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I know a couple of people are going but just checking ...
This is our first show.  Im not expecting major results as Thomas was bought as a pet not for show and hes at a gangly stage but I'm just looking forward to the day. Never even been to a show before.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I may be going - OH is supposed to be stewarding for a judge so if he does go I will obviously be going too so will be at a bit of a loose end whilst he is stewarding. If you need any help/advice on the day I am happy to assist if you wear a red carnation, carry a copy of The FT, and have a huge black arrow pointing down over your head identifying yourself!! Seriously if we do come (should know by mid week) I am happy to help you if you are not being shown by anyone else.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

me.. with 1 in ped pet..


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Me!

Chinablue, I will be looking for someone to have a brew with so feel free lol, unless I end up getting roped in to table work. You'll want to find me anyway 

Whatever I do, unless things have improved I am sure I will be "on call" as HP troubleshooter by a certain exhibitor who says the HP section has always been a joke there and who has already had a phone call from the show manager telling her her black & white cat is incorrectly entered in the Self (which, as we all know includes with white) class and should be in the AOC!!!!! When my freind argued about it the SM's parting words were, "Well, I'll leave it there if you want but don't complain to me when the judge disqualifies your cat for being in the wrong class" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

ooooh,

when is it and can spectators come? I am in Notts and would love to come and see a show. I go to Rat shows and they are great fun, seeing all the entries, toy stands and getting to pet the entries at the end - are cat ones similar?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> ooooh,
> 
> when is it and can spectators come? I am in Notts and would love to come and see a show. I go to Rat shows and they are great fun, seeing all the entries, toy stands and getting to pet the entries at the end - are cat ones similar?


Hello, the show is next Saturday the 21st at The Harvey Hadden Sports Centre, Wigman Road, Bilborough, Nottinghamshire, NG8 4PB.. Visitors can go in from 12.30pm/1pm for around £2.50/£3

It is all breed so all cats will be there and they will have stalls. You can't touch the cats unless you have the owner's permission. No poking fingers in the pens no matter how tempting.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> ooooh,
> 
> when is it and can spectators come? I am in Notts and would love to come and see a show. I go to Rat shows and they are great fun, seeing all the entries, toy stands and getting to pet the entries at the end - are cat ones similar?


Yes you can visit in the afternoon, I think it will open to the public at about 12.30 as that is when we are allowed back to our pens.

Cat shows do have all the breeds, including the non and pet pedigrees, plus various stalls but, unless the owner is there and agrees, you cannot pet the cats, althopugh some may let you, especially if they have a gel hand disinfectant or if you bring one with you as a precaution.

It's usually only a few pounds to get in.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Me!
> 
> Chinablue, I will be looking for someone to have a brew with so feel free lol, unless I end up getting roped in to table work. You'll want to find me anyway
> 
> Whatever I do, unless things have improved I am sure I will be "on call" as HP troubleshooter by a certain exhibitor who says the HP section has always been a joke there and who has already had a phone call from the show manager telling her her black & white cat is incorrectly entered in the Self (which, as we all know includes with white) class and should be in the AOC!!!!! When my freind argued about it the SM's parting words were, "Well, I'll leave it there if you want but don't complain to me when the judge disqualifies your cat for being in the wrong class" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Will defo come and find you if we come. I did think about offering to do some tablework but it's been a while since I have had the freedom to visit a show and not get roped into something...lol so may choose to "hang loose" so to speak...


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

Biawhiska said:


> You can't touch the cats unless you have the owner's permission. No poking fingers in the pens no matter how tempting.





carolmanycats said:


> but, unless the owner is there and agrees, you cannot pet the cats,.


Yes, the same is true for other animal shows too (I have judged and Stewarded at rat shows). Rat owners have always been very welcoming in letting you, is this not so common in the cat fancy?


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

im going too with my raggie kitten jo-pop emma is going aswel


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Will be there with two of our cats, looking forward to it, been long time since Supreme. Well thats how it feels anyways!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Donskie said:


> Will be there with two of our cats, looking forward to it, been long time since Supreme. Well thats how it feels anyways!!


The supreme was our last show as well.. Really does seem an age away


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

princessa rags said:


> im going too with my raggie kitten jo-pop emma is going aswel


Hi, yes Emma told me you were going  Thomas' daddy is being shown too so will be nice to see him again the handsome chap! Plus I've always had a love for Raggies but never seen one so I'm hoping to find a cuddle opportunity with Lytnin
As it's my first she's promised to help me out if need be. Just with knowing the protocol etc. I've looked in to it a bit and think I am ok with arriving, vetting etc but it's nice to have the support.

Thanks everyone. I hope to meet up with a few of you


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

ChinaBlue said:


> I may be going - OH is supposed to be stewarding for a judge so if he does go I will obviously be going too so will be at a bit of a loose end whilst he is stewarding. If you need any help/advice on the day I am happy to assist if you wear a red carnation, carry a copy of The FT, and have a huge black arrow pointing down over your head identifying yourself!! Seriously if we do come (should know by mid week) I am happy to help you if you are not being shown by anyone else.


He he thank you. I shall carry a copy of The Times under my left arm ha ha.
Thomas' breeder will be there so has kindly offered to mentor but it's a long day and I hope to learn lots and see many breeds I've never seen before. Hope we get chance to meet up.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

princessa rags said:


> im going too with my raggie kitten jo-pop emma is going aswel


ooo what raggy kitten.. our blue tortie has had 7 kittens on new years day..

pm me as your not allowed to say on a public forum..


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Golgotha_tramp said:


> Yes, the same is true for other animal shows too (I have judged and Stewarded at rat shows). Rat owners have always been very welcoming in letting you, is this not so common in the cat fancy?


Yes and No...  I let people pet my cat.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

shame dont think i can get there. one day i would love to show my babies but they are fife registered


----------

